# Plumbing parts



## JonandJo (Nov 2, 2013)

Hi, my question is in regard to replacing a broken shut off valve on my fluval 103 filter. 

Yes it's old and I should get a new one but I've grown attached to it 

I've tried to replace the part but I can't seem to get it. I'd like to replace with a newer type valve. I know the push fit stuff is the right diameter for my tubing. Can I use a valve with metal in it or must I stick to plastic?


----------



## badxgillen (Aug 20, 2010)

Provided it is a stainless steel that is intended for human use, food grade or higher, and If you are not running a salt water reef tank you should be good.


----------



## Tolak (Nov 13, 2012)

If the push fit doesn't fit quite tight enough a couple hose clamps will do the trick. Half my gear comes from Ace Hardware or Home Depot.


----------



## JonandJo (Nov 2, 2013)

I have plastic versions and they have screwdriver slots which disintegrated on my first turn so I'll get the stainless steel fit ones. Thanks guys


----------

